# Advice on next Annual Return Date ARD



## redape (29 Mar 2009)

Hi, looking for advice on my next ARD...

- Ltd co formed Sept 07
- 1st ARD 12/3/08 (B1/no accounts filed in time)
- 2nd ARD 12/3/09 (first accounts up to 31/12/08 filed in time)

So my second annual accounts will be 1/1/09 to 31/12/09 but not sure if I need to change ARD or what the best ARD will be? 

Am I right in thinking I can file accounts for 1/1/09 to 31/12/09 within 28 days of 12/3/10?

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## pd2006 (29 Mar 2009)

Thats is correct. If you file your AR online on the 11/03/10 you get another 28 days to send signature page and attachements to the CRO before it is deemed late. 

If you think your accounts wont be ready in time extend the ARD by submitting a B1 with no accounts and also send in a B73 ( I think its called) to change the date.


----------



## redape (29 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## extopia (29 Mar 2009)

The FAQs and other info at the CRO website are very clear about filing dates, you might want to take a look if you haven't already.


----------



## papervalue (30 Mar 2009)

redape said:


> Hi, looking for advice on my next ARD...
> 
> - Ltd co formed Sept 07
> - 1st ARD 12/3/08 (B1/no accounts filed in time)
> ...


 
best ard in your case would be 12/09/10

1. on 12/03/10-file b1 and b73 with no accounts. use b73 to move date to 12/09/10. max you can move is 6 months. you can only change date once every five years.

2. on 12/09/10-have to file accounts and b1 within 28 days of this date.


moving date gives more time to prepare accounts and avoid any late company office fees


----------



## redape (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks again. That sounds good, so I'll have until september each year to prepare and file the previous financial year (jan-dec).


----------



## papervalue (30 Mar 2009)

once you move dates in 2010 you will have till sept in future.


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Apr 2009)

A lot of nearly right information above, but some of it not quite. 

As a company can only file a Form B73 (to extend its ARD by up to 6 months) once every 5 years, it is best kept for emergencies!

An easier way to get your best ARD (which incidentally is 30th September in the year following the last 31st December year-end) is to file a certified true copy of the last accounts (31/12/08) with an annual return made up to 30th September 2009 (you must wait til September 2009 to do this too!). Mark the annual return so that it records that you DO NOT want to retain the existing ARD. You can also e-file this up to 28th October 2009 and get another 28 days after that to submit the B1 & accounts to teh CRO for a €20 filing fee.

Once filed, the company's next ARD will be 30th September 2010, which will allow the maximum time for preparation of teh 31/12/09 accounts.

Hope that helps.


----------



## papervalue (3 Apr 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> A lot of nearly right information above, but some of it not quite.
> 
> As a company can only file a Form B73 (to extend its ARD by up to 6 months) once every 5 years, it is best kept for emergencies!
> 
> ...


 
the above can not be done as he has already filed accounts 31/12/08 for ar date 12/03/09.


----------



## oopsbuddy (3 Apr 2009)

Yes, and he can file them again with a B1 made up to 30/09/09. Trust me!


----------



## MandaC (4 Apr 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Yes, and he can file them again with a B1 made up to 30/09/09. Trust me!



Agree.


----------



## RonanC (6 Apr 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> A lot of nearly right information above, but some of it not quite.
> 
> As a company can only file a Form B73 (to extend its ARD by up to 6 months) once every 5 years, it is best kept for emergencies!
> 
> ...


 
Correct. Good advice Oopsbuddy


----------

